# survey and SSH



## imager777 (Jan 1, 2009)

I got excited about the new Super Silver Haze seeds I have coming; so I looked up some smoke reports.  I ended up coming across this nice survey, fill in thingy, while I was searching.  It seemed like a good thing to share here.  I'll leave it in it's original format and just copy paste.  This is not my form or smoke report.  It just seemed like a good idea.

................::::::::::::::::__[*Cannabis Smoke Report*]__::::::::::::::::................

Variety................__[*Super Silver Haze*]__
Breeder............... __[*N/A*]__
Lineage................__[*N/A*]__
Vendor.................__[*Grass Roots, San Francisco, Ca*]__
Price..................__[*$55 1/8th oz *]__
Reviewer...............__[*Sauron the Blue*]__

................:::::::::::::::::__[*Physical Appearance*]__::::::::::::::::................

1. Visual Appeal.......__[*7*]__
Rate the visual appeal of the buds from 1-10 unappealing-excellent.
Comment: Leafier looking buds that are soft to the touch, not brittle in any aspect. The calyx to leaf ratio is average though the size of the calyx themselves is medium to small, with the occasional swollen calyx in there.

2. Trichomes...........__[*8*]__
Rate the visible trichome content from 1-10 none-totally covered.
Comment: thick white crystal coverage on the stems and calyx, the fan leaves that are still attached have much less coverage when compared to that of the calyx. 

3. Use an X to indicate the colors that are present in the trichome heads under magnification or list the percentages of each color for 
a more precise report.

Clear..................__[*70%*]__
Cloudy.................__[*25%*]__
Amber..................__[*05%*]__
Dark...................__[*00%*]__


4. Mark with X the colors that are present in the buds or for a more detailed color analysis rate presence on a scale 1-9 light-dark.

Green..................__[*5*]__ darker green color on the fan leaves. usually a sign of no flushing
White..................__[*3*]__ white frost from the trichomes, would be a greater score here if trimmer better.
Rust...................__[*2*]__ Rusty colored pistils, a few white/pale colored pistils, usually a sign of being pulled a little early.



5. Bud density.........__[*4*]__
Rate the bud density from 1-10 airy-dense. For samples that are  not in their natural state leave this field blank.
Comment: Could be a little denser, some of the nugs have a good solid feel to them while some of the others were a bit too larfy for my use. 

6. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the aroma of freshly broken bud where a one indicates a subtle presence and 9 indicates a pronounced presence.

Fruit........[*4*]
Pineapple....[*3*] 
Rotten.......[*2*] 
Citrus.......[*3*]
Spice........[*6*] 
Strawberry...[*3*]



7. Aroma...............__[*9.5*]__
Rate the aroma from 1-10 repulsive-delightful. Use freshly crumbled bud for best results.
Comment: Killer smell, like rotten fruit with a lot of spice to it, there is that classic spicey haze smell though it is battling with the souring fruit smell to gain the attention of your nostrils. Some seriously intoxicating smells going on here, hard to not stink a place up with this.

8. Seed content........__[*0*]__
Rate seed content from 0-10 none-fully seeded.


................::::::::::::::::__[*Smoke Test*]__::::::::::::::::................

Address these questions while smoking.


1. Please use a clean instrument for the evaluation. Enter information below that will identify the instrument as follows:
Water pipe...........__[*PHX Bong*]__


2. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the taste where a one indicates a subtle presence and a 
nine indicates a very pronounced presence.

Earthy......[*5*]
Fruit.......[*2*]
Hash........[*2*]
Spice.......[*4*] 


3. Taste.............__[*7*]__
Rate your impression of the taste from 1-10 unpleasant-delicious.
Comment:  Average taste, not too strong on any of the components


4. Dryness............__[*5*]__
Rate the dryness of the bud from 1-10 wet-dry where 5 is ideal.
comment: Perfect dryness


5. Smoke ability......__[*8*]__
Rate the smoke ability of the sample from 1-10 harsh-smooth.
Comment:  burned clean and smooth with a light grey ash


6. Smoke expansion....__[*4*]__
Rate how the smoke expands in the lungs from 1-10 stable-explodes.
Comment: Smooth with a slight expansion in the lungs when you hold it in for a while. Not a lung buster by any means but snapping a large bowl of it might be tough for some.



1. Dosage.............__[*2 hits / .3g max *]__]__ 
Enter the number of hits taken to reach desired effects.
Comment:  First hit gives you a moderate effect but it takes one or two more to reach the peak effect

2. Effect onset........__[*6*]__
Rate how quickly the effect hit from 1-10 immediate-major creeper. 
comment:  Takes about 10 minutes for the effects to become apparent, 

3. Sativa influence....__[*6.5*]__
Rate the sativa influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Sativa influence is best described as a clear and energetic mental effect.
comment: I would rate this higher if it had more sativa effects, the effect it causes is right in your face and later clouds your whole head with a stupor.

4. Indica influence....__[*6.5*]__
Rate the indica influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Indica influence is best described as a sedative, lethargic or numbing effect that affects the body.
comment: I was surprised at the amount of indica effects this caused me, it didnt have the classic body high but the head was very heavy and foggy and made my eyes extremely droopy. Classic stoned effect with little couch lock here.

5. Potency.............__[*8*]__
Rate the potency of the sample from 0-10 none-devastating.


6. Duration............__[*1.5 hours*]__
Indicate the duration of time that the effects lasted.


7. Tolerance build up..__[*2*]__
Rate how quickly tolerance builds from 0-10 none-rapid. Leave this field blank if you have not used this sample repeatedly.


8. Usability:
Rate on a scale of 1-9 where a one indicates the worst time of day to consume this strain and a nine represents the ideal time of day. 
Leave field(s) blank if you have not yet formed an opinion.

Evening - relax........__[*6*]__
Night - sleep..........__[*4*]__


9. Satisfaction........__[*8.5*]__
Rate your overall satisfaction from 1-10 poor-Holy Grail.


10. Ability/conditions.__[*9*]__
Ability to judge the sample and the conditions in which it is judged 0-10 newb-head
comment: purchased at a dispensary so no gurantee of genetics

11.Judging from the sample alone do you personally consider this 
strain a keeper for long term use?

Yes....................__[*X*]__ 
No.....................__[]__


12.Rate the noticable effects on a scale of 1-9 mild-severe. 

Negative Positive 
Effect Effect


__[ ]__ __[*5*]__ Anxiety relief 
__[ ]__ __[*3*]__ Sleep 
__[ ]__ __[*2*]__ Pain relief
__[ ]__ __[*7*]__ Ability to rest or sit still
__[*4*]__ __[ ]__ Imagination/creativity 




FINAL COMMENTS: 

Surprised by the mixed effects from this one, a good balance of indica and sativa effects. I have smoked a few sativas that are so overpowering they blow you away and almost make your crash and feel the effects of an indica. I was expecting a more powerful sativa effect but was surprised when I had a head high that put me into a total stupor. Definatly not weed to drive or operate machinery on, as it has a tendency to make you very spacey, the classic stoned effect with slow reaction time and all.

The flavor of this was smooth and clean with a spicey fruity aftertaste, though it was very sublte. It burned quick and easy with light grey ash, some of the calyx were a little tight and burned slower but overall it had a great texture. 

So far the grass roots dispensary has provided some of the stinkiest herb I have come across and this is no exception. I thought the C-99 I picked up here had a spicey fruit smell until I popped this bag open and was overpowered by its sweet spicey smell. Not much sour smell to this but it has an almost sickly sweet fruity candy smell to it. Reminds me of some strawberry diesel i sampled at the santa cruz cup, very realistic fruit smell but the spice makes it that much more attractive.

Overall a solid strain with decent bag appeal if it was trimmed up a bit better, however the high is where its at with this one, not in the flavor and bag appeal


----------



## Vegs (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks really interesting. I would love to get my hands on some SSH or even the Super Lemon Haze! =)


----------



## andy52 (Jan 1, 2009)

cool,i have some ssh that i got as my freebies from my last order.waiting on warm weather to plant outside.does these plants get real tall.why i'm asking,is it good to grow indoors?


----------



## imager777 (Jan 1, 2009)

andy52 said:
			
		

> cool,i have some ssh that i got as my freebies from my last order.waiting on warm weather to plant outside.does these plants get real tall.why i'm asking,is it good to grow indoors?



From what I've researched, it's not tall as sativas go; but it's still got a heavy sativa influence.  Inside, in a good sized pot (A few gallons), it'll most likely end up around six feet or so.  That's only a guestimate based on the grow videos I've watched and also from just reading up on it, since I haven't grown it.  Outside... you're going to want to have a tall fence or a really secluded area.  Like I said, it's still got a heavy sativa influence and will grow tall and long, if able.


----------



## NewbieG (Feb 10, 2009)

I just started two of these for moms in an ebb and flow  I have actually been reading that doing 11/13 in flower brings out extra sativa traits because it more accurately mimics their environment so I will def. be trying that for these ladies 

Downside: Flowering is 3 and a half months... lol


----------

